

Office 2013 retail licensing change ties suite to specific PC forever - joshuahedlund
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9236818/Office_2013_retail_licensing_change_ties_suite_to_specific_PC_forever

======
joshuahedlund
> Our software license is permanently assigned to the licensed computer

I wonder how they define "computer" - what if you buy an identical hard drive
and restore a backup to it? Or what if you move the hard drive to a new unit?

